# Princeton Fall 2010



## macky (Feb 10, 2010)

[Update]
Tentative results (Excel file)

If someone in an earlier time zone can pick out the highlights, I would appreciate it.

I don't have complete registration information for the following competitors:

Alexander Heaton
Andrew Chen
Andrew Samet
Andrew Sun
Carlos Puentes
Chris Reilly
Christian Carmellini
Chuck Crabb
Hersh Shrivastava
Josh Shinn
Lillian Zhou
Sky Zangas
Yash Shrivastava

If your name appears here, please email me (smakisumi [at] gmail) with the following information:

Name
Country you are representing (must be a citizen (own a passport) of the country)
WCA ID (leave this blank if you do not have one)
Gender
Birthdate









[original post]
Hey all,

[edit...date decided]
Princeton Fall 2010 will (most likely) take place on Saturday November 6 at the Richardson auditorium (it's pretty baller: http://images.google.com/images?q=richardson+auditorium) at Princeton University. We'll have a competition page up at http://www.princeton.edu/~cubeclub/. (November 6 is a better day for us than October 30...sorry to the two people.)

We're requesting money from the student organization project board to get this place, so we want a lot of people to show up. And seriously, this auditorium is too baller for a small competition. Tell us if there are specific events you want us to include!

Events definitely included:
3x3
4x4
5x5
3x3OH
3x3BLD
FMC

macky

p.s. How do I close this poll?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 10, 2010)

macky said:


> Tell us if there are specific events you want us to include!


BLD!


----------



## macky (Feb 10, 2010)

Which?

We'll have these events for sure:
3x3
4x4
5x5
3x3BLD
3x3OH
FMC

There are multiple side rooms we can use, so feel free to suggest random puzzles.


----------



## timspurfan (Feb 10, 2010)

2x2
3x3OH
maybe big cubes bld? (depending on the number of people)
Clock
Pyraminx

By the way, i would not enter all of tose, just suggestions, and my b-day is the 7th so Im pretty sure I can convince my parents to take me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 10, 2010)

This is so far in advance, it's pretty much impossible to tell whether I'll be able to attend or not, let alone which date is better for me. Nonetheless, I'd like Sq1 .


----------



## macky (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, but I need to book this place that far in advance! That's how baller it is (if I may insist yet again).


----------



## happyface352 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think this is an awesome idea as there aren't any conveniently located competitions near where I live. Incidentally, I live in Plainsboro, which is around 15 minutes from Princeton.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 10, 2010)

Events I want:

-3x3
-3x3BLD
-4x4BLD
-5x5BLD



Er, either date is fine. It's not too far away for me.


----------



## Kian (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I would come either day. It's only about 15 miles from me so it'd be a nice, short trip. I'll be happy to participate in any events that you have, I'm not picky!

I'm very excited to see how baller this place is.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 11, 2010)

I would like bigcubes to be included, but with a time limit, so that not TOO much time is wasted.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jul 3, 2010)

Bump. Is there a delegate? 

[Is anyone able to give me a ride from New York City?] Oh hey, public transport is pretty frickin good in the Northeast. Little did I know.

It's cool if you accept my input only if I can really go. Square-1? It's a nice little puzzle, it's pretty fast to scramble and solve (not for me, but I just have to remember some algs). Maybe Pyra? I like both.

I have a couple of things for your site though: First, make sure you update that page on the competition, maybe include CubingUSA as a link, and that's about it for now.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 3, 2010)

why no 2x2? i might go


----------



## mikester17 (Jul 30, 2010)

can you make this offical or give some more setails about it because im confussed about it


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2010)

bump

Princeton Open 2010 announced!
November 6, 2010 - Richardson Auditorium in Alexander Hall

* 2x2 Speedsolve - Combined Final
* 3x3 Speedsolve - 3 rounds
* 3x3 OH - 2 rounds
* 3x3 BLD - 1 round
* 4x4 Speedsolve - Combined Final
* 5x5 Speedsolve - Combined Final 

Side Events (1 round each):

* Square-1
* Clock
* Pyraminx
* FMC 

Website - http://www.cubingusa.com/princeton/index.php


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 11, 2010)

I should be there


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 11, 2010)

i might show up


----------



## Gavin (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 11, 2010)

i might go, not sure. If i'm going i'll probably bring andrew.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 11, 2010)

I DEMAND 2 ROUNDS OF BLD. (jokes)


----------



## Tyson (Aug 12, 2010)

This place actually is quite baller. It was in consideration for US 2010 but we had a much easier time booking the venue at MIT and also, I was able to visit the MIT site personally.


----------



## Kian (Aug 12, 2010)

Kyle and I will make the nice little 20 mile drive.


----------



## pcuber (Aug 12, 2010)

I hope to be there it will be my first cubing event


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

I will make the nice 20 min walk


----------



## Gavin (Aug 12, 2010)

Tyson said:


> This place actually is quite baller.


That just made my day.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 12, 2010)

I think I'll be attending.


----------



## NoahE (Aug 12, 2010)

Could we maybe add 4x4 blind and/or multi?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

NoahE said:


> Could we maybe add 4x4 blind and/or multi?



the site said that they might do it if they have time. when you register, it will show the evens that might be possible if there are no time constraints.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 12, 2010)

NoahE said:


> Could we maybe add 4x4 blind and/or multi?



I DEMAND SIX ROUNDS OF 4x4 BLIND


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, it's finally official, but I would like to see the website(s) completed, I don't know it's just a pet peeve of mine.

And I know how to get there with the transportation, but I would have to chill out somewhere. Would yall advise me to come for the morning or come for the night before?


----------



## Bob (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll try to make this one, but it is quite far.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 12, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Yes, it's finally official, but I would like to see the website(s) completed, I don't know it's just a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> And I know how to get there with the transportation, but I would have to chill out somewhere. Would yall advise me to come for the morning or come for the night before?



Are you saying the website isn't complete because it doesn't tell you where to chill?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

oooo can we not complete the website!?
That means all the information about the venue maps and everything will still be there, but we don't have a place to chill


----------



## macky (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe the entire balcony seating can be the massive designated chillout space.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmm I will definitely be going to this.


----------



## oval30 (Aug 12, 2010)

lol princeton university is 5 mins away for me. I am going


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 12, 2010)

I might do this, although I really shouldn't be practicing CFOP solves while I'm trying to learn zbll and zz (eoline)


----------



## macky (Aug 12, 2010)

Facebook event


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 12, 2010)

Bryan said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's finally official, but I would like to see the website(s) completed, I don't know it's just a pet peeve of mine.
> ...



Bryan, you continually bust my balls over semantics, urgh. No, those are two separate ideas, hence the paragraph switch. No, the website just isn't complete. I hate clicking on stuff and nothing being there, it feels empty almost.

My problem is that I'm living in New York City, but the only way for me to come in the morning is to leave late at night and have a massive wait for transport (ie the Dinky or this other bus...I used Google Maps, I'm confused), or come the night before, but I'm just gonna be stuck in Princeton overnight.


----------



## macky (Aug 12, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> My problem is that I'm living in New York City, but the only way for me to come in the morning is to leave late at night and have a massive wait for transport (ie the Dinky or this other bus...I used Google Maps, I'm confused), or come the night before, but I'm just gonna be stuck in Princeton overnight.



You can't get to Penn Station in < 1 hour and take the second or third NJ Transit here? If you don't want to wake up that early, I should have floor space for at least a few cubers on Friday night. PM me.


----------



## flee135 (Aug 12, 2010)

Grrr SAT testing on this day... 

Are you planning on making this competition a biannual thing?


----------



## macky (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe. I can't get such a baller venue too often, though.

The SAT or subject tests?


----------



## flee135 (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, the venue looked amazing. That's too bad.

I'm pretty sure people can sign up for either the SAT or the subject tests on the testing days. I'm just doing the SAT.


----------



## macky (Aug 12, 2010)

Too bad. I hope there aren't many other casualties.

Advice for high schoolers: Take the SAT the spring of your junior year. If not satisfied, retake it in the fall of your senior year. It's not much use taking it any earlier or taking it three times (admissions people start to go lolwut?).


----------



## flee135 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmm well I'm just taking it early in hopes that I won't have to worry about it later when I'm being dragged down with AP tests. I'm guessing that I won't be happy with it anyway and will end up taking it again. As for admissions, I'm not sure how it used to be, but you can choose which ones you submit, so the admissions people don't really know how many times you took the test (at least, as far as I know).


----------



## oval30 (Aug 12, 2010)

macky said:


> Too bad. I hope there aren't many other casualties.
> 
> Advice for high schoolers: Take the SAT the spring of your junior year. If not satisfied, retake it in the fall of your senior year. It's not much use taking it any earlier or taking it three times (admissions people start to go lolwut?).



lolz SAts just took it twice, once in january and another in marcch of this year. I didnt do too well in jan(2060), but in march i got a 2300 so no worries for me about sat stuff


----------



## oval30 (Aug 22, 2010)

I played in this auditorium for orchestra, my school is only 5 miles away, and it is magnificent. anyway, would there be a cube shop set up like in nationals and in long island?


----------



## Imperatrix (Aug 22, 2010)

oval30 said:


> I played in this auditorium for orchestra, my school is only 5 miles away, and it is magnificent. anyway, would there be a cube shop set up like in nationals and in long island?



I hope so, especially if they're selling big cubes. I need a new 5x5 D;


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey im new and also whats FMC?


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Fewest_moves


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 22, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Fewest_moves



Thanks


----------



## Owen (Aug 22, 2010)

You should rename it "Jersey New Moon 2010", as it is on a new moon.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 22, 2010)

oval30 said:


> I played in this auditorium for orchestra, my school is only 5 miles away, and it is magnificent. anyway, would there be a cube shop set up like in nationals and in long island?



Cube Depot will try to be there


----------



## Owen (Aug 27, 2010)

HEY! I'm going to go!


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Will anyone going have a black mefferts 4x4 they can sell to me?


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 29, 2010)

Owen said:


> HEY! I'm going to go!



Same


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 29, 2010)

My friend and I are in Plainsboro; although, we've never been to a competition before. So I dunno.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 29, 2010)

womg I'm from plainsboro too. Where in pboro? I'm near the super fresh lol


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 29, 2010)

really? i can't really describe where i live without giving it completely away.
across from raven's crest.


----------



## Kian (Aug 29, 2010)

If you guys live in Plainsboro how in the world would you miss this? Kyle and I are very happy to have a short drive from East Brunswick. You guys could freaking walk.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 29, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> womg I'm from plainsboro too. Where in pboro? I'm near the super fresh lol



OMG you mean the super fresh near that pizza place and the chinese restaurant?!?!?!?


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah. Romeo's and Lotus Garden. Anyone want to have a meet up? It's only 15 min from princeton. Our town is so small. But not as small as a small kitten.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 29, 2010)

macky said:


> Advice for high schoolers: Take the SAT the spring of your junior year.



Divine.


----------



## Kian (Aug 29, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> macky said:
> 
> 
> > Advice for high schoolers: Take the SAT the spring of your junior year.
> ...



That's what I did. Took it in May and then retook it in October of my senior year. No need to be crazy about it.


----------



## oval30 (Aug 29, 2010)

took mine january of this year and then in march. the results were amazing. I actually got 2300 the 2nd time. I thought i bombed it


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > macky said:
> ...



Why not fall of junior year? That way you have the spring of junior year to retake it, if you so choose. And if you choose not to retake, you have longer to gloat to your classmates about just how _done_ you are.


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 30, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Yeah. Romeo's and Lotus Garden. Anyone want to have a meet up? It's only 15 min from princeton. Our town is so small. But not as small as a small kitten.



I can come to a meet-up, as long as it's this week before school starts.

Although, I don't know who you are or how old you are :/ or how fast you cube, or anything like that.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 26, 2010)

Me and Tyler Wilkinson are planning on getting a hotel the night before. Anyone else planning on doing this and maybe wants to share a room with us? We don't need much space and we're both incredibly epic. In fact, you should be paying us to sleep in the same room as you, but we're nice.

But yeah, anyone else staying in a hotel room?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2010)

Patrick I'd raise my knee to your offer but I cannot


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 26, 2010)

now i cant go  singing in an aids concert


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 26, 2010)

Anybody want to meet up the day before the comp?


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 26, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Anybody want to meet up the day before the comp?


 
I can't meet you the day before but at the comp i could


----------



## oval30 (Sep 26, 2010)

not on friday, cant meet even though i live really close


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 26, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Anybody want to meet up the day before the comp?


 
I could meet you there, I am leaving for it early morning. Who else wants to meet up at the comp?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> I could meet you there, I am leaving for it early morning. Who else wants to meet up at the comp?


 
I'd love to, but I'm still not sure if I can go. I'll let you know, though.


----------



## pcuber (Sep 26, 2010)

Sweet, this is going to be my first cubing event.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 26, 2010)

pcuber said:


> Sweet, this is going to be my first cubing event.


 
Cool, its my second  do yo uwanna meet up there?



theanonymouscuber said:


> I'd love to, but I'm still not sure if I can go. I'll let you know, though.


 
Hope you can come


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 26, 2010)

pcuber said:


> Sweet, this is going to be my first cubing event.


 
Where in PA are you?


----------



## Kian (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm very close to the competition, but I'll be at a concert the night before so I don't think I'll be able to meet up with anyone until Saturday.


----------



## pcuber (Sep 27, 2010)

Sure, I don't know anyone who is going to be there other then family. 

And I live in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 27, 2010)

I really want to go but i dont think i can my mom said it takes too long from Long Island


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 28, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> I really want to go but i dont think i can my mom said it takes too long from Long Island


 
I'm coming from Long Island too, its only like an hour and a half, what part are you coming from?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 1, 2010)

I just signed up, decided I shall go to competitions and use fridrich until i learn zbll fully, i miss competitions too much :x
signed up for 2x2 thorugh 4x4, sq1, pyra, OH, bld, clock, and..fmc


----------



## EricReese (Oct 1, 2010)

Hoping to get up to Full PLL done and Sub 30 by the competition ) This will be my first competition ever


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 1, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Hoping to get up to Full PLL done and Sub 30 by the competition ) This will be my first competition ever


 got him to go..gg. 

twin pwnage.
will be an epic mind ****


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 1, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Hoping to get up to Full PLL done and Sub 30 by the competition ) This will be my first competition ever


 Lol, I just got full PLL done, and I am sub 22. This is going to be my second comp


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 1, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> I'm coming from Long Island too, its only like an hour and a half, what part are you coming from?


 Syosset you. But its the fact that my mom doesnt want to drive an hour and a half just for me to compete in one or two events. then she has to drive back. unless i got my dad to stay at a hotel with us, it wouldn't really work out


----------



## pcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Lol, I just got full PLL done, and I am sub 22. This is going to be my second comp


 
Do you know full OLL or not, also I'm coming up the day of the event and the way my dad drives...


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 1, 2010)

pcuber said:


> Do you know full OLL or not, also I'm coming up the day of the event and the way my dad drives...


 
No, I use 2 look with like 3 extra algs. I'm going on the day of the comp too! And since my dad is driving, and my mom needs to take my brother to school...we need to leave 5 hours before the comp!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 1, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> Syosset you. But its the fact that my mom doesnt want to drive an hour and a half just for me to compete in one or two events. then she has to drive back. unless i got my dad to stay at a hotel with us, it wouldn't really work out



but it's only 90 minutes?
Getting a hotel would be a HUGE waste of money.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 1, 2010)

I am having trouble memorizing. I think Im tryin to memorize them too fast so it makes me forget some during a solve. Also I feel really clumsy during a timed solve. I do better when I dont get timed but when I do a solve on qqtimer or when my brother watches me, I get really nervous...


----------



## pcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> No, I use 2 look with like 3 extra algs. I'm going on the day of the comp too! And since my dad is driving, and my mom needs to take my brother to school...we need to leave 5 hours before the comp!


 
That sounds fun. I'm might get up at about 6:30, not to bad.


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 1, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> but it's only 90 minutes?
> Getting a hotel would be a HUGE waste of money.


 
Ik but my mom doesnt want to drive 90 minutes at 6:30 AM


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 1, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> Ik but my mom doesnt want to drive 90 minutes at 6:30 AM


 
I compete in a lot of events, this way, I can practically drag them.


----------



## pcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

Bigbee what cubes will you be selling?


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 11, 2010)

Almost everything on my store.

EDIT: 1100 posts!


----------



## pcuber (Oct 12, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Almost everything on my store.
> 
> EDIT: 1100 posts!


 
As long as I can get a pyraminx and 3x3x4 i will be happy.


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok, see you there


----------



## msoc14 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will probably by some stuff too! and pcuber, I live in the Philadelphia area too


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 21, 2010)

msoc14 said:


> I will probably by some stuff too! and pcuber, I live in the Philadelphia area too


 
Ooh, Philly cuber!
Yay, more people in PA.


----------



## MEn (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey bigbee, guess we'll be meeting up after all, at Princeston.

I'll be selling some puzzles as well.


----------



## pcuber (Oct 23, 2010)

msoc14 said:


> I will probably by some stuff too! and pcuber, I live in the Philadelphia area too


 
Really are you on this map, I am.


----------



## msoc14 (Oct 24, 2010)

pcuber said:


> Really are you on this map, I am.


 
Yep! I'm in Havertown, PA


----------



## skza34 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello Sky here, I need help
I need a ride to princeton 2010 Nov. 6
I live in southwest CT
If anyone can give me a ride let me know 

More info: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn2HSZK4FYI

can anyone give me a ride there


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 25, 2010)

skza34 said:


> Hello Sky here, I need help
> I need a ride to princeton 2010 Nov. 13
> I live in southwest CT
> If anyone can give me a ride let me know
> ...


 
how about youwait more then 15 minutes between posts to get an answer <_<

Also, person who has ghost hand pyramix's for sale (who owns the speedcubing shop) please find me, i want to try out a ghost hand out for felix lee


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 25, 2010)

skza34 said:


> Hello Sky here, I need help
> I need a ride to princeton 2010 Nov. *6*
> I live in southwest CT
> If anyone can give me a ride let me know
> ...



Fixed


----------



## flee135 (Oct 25, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Also, person who has ghost hand pyramix's for sale (who owns the speedcubing shop) please find me, i want to try out a ghost hand out for felix lee


 
Lol that's a good way to not forget on the day of the competition, Ryan. 

The username is bigbee99, and the store is cube depot.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm confirmed going


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 25, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Lol that's a good way to not forget on the day of the competition, Ryan.
> 
> The username is bigbee99, and the store is cube depot.


 
lol, I will have a table, so you can just come up please. But just a warning, a ghost hand pyraminx is not consistient, they are like QJ, some are amazing, and some are not.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there anyone that is trying through central PA that could possibly give me a ride?

My exact location is http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ZME&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=s&q=selinsgrove&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

I could pay for gas and meet you up to 30 minutes away from where I am


Thanks

Doug Gromek


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 25, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> Is there anyone that is trying through central PA that could possibly give me a ride?


 Any other comps, I could, but I've already stuff set up. Sorry; I'm an hour away btw.


----------



## flee135 (Oct 25, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> lol, I will have a table, so you can just come up please. But just a warning, a ghost hand pyraminx is not consistient, they are like QJ, some are amazing, and some are not.


 
Oh I will not actually be there, which is why I asked Ryan to try some out for me. That's really discouraging though, as I was really hoping it would be great. I've never handled a pyraminx that I've actually liked. Nobody seems to have a good one.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 25, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Any other comps, I could, but I've already stuff set up. Sorry; I'm an hour away btw.


 
That's okay. It's kind of late for me to be trying to set up a ride anyway. I'll make it there one way or another


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 25, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Lol that's a good way to not forget on the day of the competition, Ryan.
> 
> The username is bigbee99, and the store is cube depot.


 heh yes sir . I never got your txt for your number felix


ender9994 said:


> Is there anyone that is trying through central PA that could possibly give me a ride?
> 
> My exact location is http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ZME&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=s&q=selinsgrove&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl
> 
> ...


 i live in Maryland so I (think?) i'd be passing through PA.
PM me for my address. If you can find out whether my address meets your requirements of up to 30 minutes away etc then I'll pick you up.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 25, 2010)

anyone want to buy one or 2 of those rare russian pyraminxes. I have a couple I don't need.


----------



## skza34 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok I found I can get myself to Grand Central station (NYC)
If anyone can pick me up let me know ASAP

Thanks
Sky


----------



## pcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

msoc14 said:


> Yep! I'm in Havertown, PA


 
Really me two, I'm going crazy right now.


----------



## flee135 (Oct 26, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> anyone want to buy one or 2 of those rare russian pyraminxes. I have a couple I don't need.


 
Any way I can get one just straight from you since I'm not actually able to come to this competition? How much for one?

EDIT: Actually I may have Ryan Reese pick it up for me. Could you just let me know how much it costs? Thanks.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 26, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> anyone want to buy one or 2 of those rare russian pyraminxes. I have a couple I don't need.


 
Are they good? I might be interested in buying one at MIT.


----------



## msoc14 (Oct 26, 2010)

pcuber said:


> Really me two, I'm going crazy right now.


 
haha that is so weird, did you go to Haverford? And did you graduate already or still in high school?


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 26, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> anyone want to buy one or 2 of those rare russian pyraminxes. I have a couple I don't need.


 
I want one, could you hold one for me?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 26, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> I want one, could you hold one for me?


 
Pyra reservation thread:

Felix
Tim
Eric

(i guess i'll update in the order people may want it)


----------



## pcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

msoc14 said:


> haha that is so weird, did you go to Haverford? And did you graduate already or still in high school?


 
I'm in grade school and am 14. Also if I where to buy cubes from cubedepot can I pay with coins.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 26, 2010)

dunno if anyone will do this..but i'm looking for someone to take my vcubes 5 and 6 home with htem and do the Pi mod on the 6, and then lube the 5 (you can tell hte 5 needs a lubing)

will pay of course


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 27, 2010)

pcuber said:


> I'm in grade school and am 14. Also if I where to buy cubes from cubedepot can I pay with coins.


 
Yes thats find.



masterofthebass said:


> Pyra reservation thread:
> 
> Felix
> Tim
> ...


 
Make that two, and how much would they each be?


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 27, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> Is there anyone that is trying through central PA that could possibly give me a ride?
> 
> My exact location is http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ZME&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=s&q=selinsgrove&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl
> 
> ...




Is there any anyone else that might possibly give me a ride as I am still searching?


Bigbee99 - Are you bringing everything from your store, or can we ask you to bring things that we would definitely buy


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 27, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> Is there any anyone else that might possibly give me a ride as I am still searching?
> 
> 
> Bigbee99 - Are you bringing everything from your store, or can we ask you to bring things that we would definitely buy


 Im bringing everything, or as much as I can fit into my car.


----------



## Kian (Oct 28, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Pyra reservation thread:
> 
> Felix
> Tim
> ...


 
Auction time!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 28, 2010)

i give a water bottle with pudding on the lid


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2010)

How many people are advancing into round 2 and 3 of 3x3, and round 2 of OH?
Thanks


----------



## msoc14 (Oct 31, 2010)

pcuber said:


> I'm in grade school and am 14. Also if I where to buy cubes from cubedepot can I pay with coins.


 
Are you in 8th grade or a freshmen? And at Haverford?


----------



## pcuber (Oct 31, 2010)

msoc14 said:


> Are you in 8th grade or a freshmen? And at Haverford?


 
I'm in 8th grade


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

For those did not receive the recent email due to per-registering:

"The competition website (http://www.cubingusa.com/princeton/) now has the updated schedule (cutoffs subject to change) and visitor parking information.
In particular, we have added Magic and Master Magic as side events. Whether or not you expressed interest during pre-registration, you will be able to register for these events at $3/event."

Also, it was mentioned to me that there will likely be some sort of dinner afterwards - I'm not sure who all is "invited," but assuming I am, I'm in.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 3, 2010)

dinner ?
also statue to answer your question (dunno if you know) but 42 advance to round 2 for 2h
OH is on the site though i forget it off the top of my head


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

I know.
And I think I can advance to round 2 for OH!
Hopefully!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 3, 2010)

get me off the list. I'm not going due to personal reasons.


----------



## macky (Nov 3, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> get me off the list. I'm not going due to personal reasons.


 
awww


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 3, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I know.
> And I think I can advance to round 2 for OH!
> Hopefully!


 
i hopefully might make it.
it saddens me. i average 34 ish with bad fingertricks, though using proper form and whatnot i average 40ish or higher

hopefully noone too fast is going to do OH :3


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 3, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> For those did not receive the recent email due to per-registering:
> 
> "The competition website (http://www.cubingusa.com/princeton/) now has the updated schedule (cutoffs subject to change) and visitor parking information.
> In particular, we have added Magic and Master Magic as side events. Whether or not you expressed interest during pre-registration, you will be able to register for these events at $3/event."
> ...


 
Oooh, anything with food and I'm in 

Well, since I doubt I am going to get a ride at this point, I will be driving my off-road jeep (Not street legal since 2009  ). 

Due to this I might be able to offer rides/places to people that need it.

On Friday afternoon I will be driving to my Moms house in New Jersey to stay for the night. I will be taking the route:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=selinsgrove&daddr=Mendham,+NJ&hl=en&geocode=Ff2KbgIdDi1r-ykTUeGSBD_PiTHeWsqYOptW_A%3BFf0wbgId9q6N-ylRV911g5jDiTFgQEB7C1oYBw&mra=ls&sll=40.775933,-74.600714&sspn=0.047903,0.111494&g=mendham&ie=UTF8&z=9

Anyone who wants can be picked up on Friday after noon as long as it within a reasonable distance from that route (PM)

That night I will be staying at my moms house and driving down to the competition the next morning. Anyone who gets a ride with me is welcome to stay with. Also, anyone coming from farther away who either doesn't want to drive the entire distance the day of the competition or pay for a hotel is welcome to stay as well. Please PM me if interested so we can arrange details.

Doug


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

You may want to check that link. 
In the right hand side, look for "copy link" or something like that.

Edit: Can anyone sell me a stackmat timer? A mat would awesome as well, any size.


----------



## macky (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 5, 2010)

Magic and Master Magic have been added to the psych sheets.

Patrick: Don't you dare not DNF. 
Time to check out this Matthew Bahner kid.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm excited.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Nov 5, 2010)

Cant wait to cube <3 

Cubedepot, Will you guys be selling guhongs?


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 5, 2010)

Since the competition is tomorrow, I'll go ahead and say what my goals are.

Goals:
Sub 20 3x3 average
Sub 1:30 4x4 average
Sub 2:30 5x5 single
Sub 7 2x2 average
Sub 45 3x3 OH average
Sub 1.20 Magic average
Sub 15 Pyraminx average

And obviously... 

NAR single and average for Master Magic(WR average if my times are mostly sub 2's)

I've been practicing the events I'm competing in this whole week, and I'm hoping to do good in this competition.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ooh, goals:
2x2: meh. PB average, I guess.
3x3: PB average and single of sub18 and sub16
3OH: PB average and single of sub30 and sub25
Magic: Make Patrick DNF, and win. Or do OHITA sub4 average for lulz.
3BLD: successu.


----------



## timspurfan (Nov 5, 2010)

Cant go, I have soccer, but good luck!


----------



## pcuber (Nov 5, 2010)

Could some one help me out, I need some Rubik's 4x4 parts for a shape mod, and if anyone needs some mini QJ parts just ask you can have some. Also if any one has some MF8 tiles that your not using can I buy them. Please and thank you.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 6, 2010)

Woot....Couple hours to go, can't wait!!!




pcuber said:


> Could some one help me out, I need some Rubik's 4x4 parts for a shape mod, and if anyone needs some mini QJ parts just ask you can have some. Also if any one has some MF8 tiles that your not using can I buy them. Please and thank you.



What pieces do you need? I have an old 4x4 that was in the process of being modded. It still has a couple center pieces left if you need those.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 6, 2010)

Joemamma556 said:


> Cant wait to cube <3
> 
> Cubedepot, Will you guys be selling guhongs?


 
Yes, and I am bringing lube to.


----------



## macky (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks to all who competed and especially those who helped!

Reactions? Positives and negatives. I hope to organize this next year, so I'd appreciate the input!


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the great comp, and it was nice to help scramlbe the 2x2's . One suggestion I have though is to try to get the announcements heard in the side events room. And when are the results going to be posted?


----------



## macky (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll be working on cleaning up the Excel sheet this weekend. So hopefully by Monday! I will be back with the results of the top competitors later tonight.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 7, 2010)

macky said:


> I'll be working on cleaning up the Excel sheet this weekend. So hopefully by Monday! I will be back with the results of the top competitors later tonight.


 
Cool, I am looking forward to seeing how badly I failed pyraminx


----------



## MEn (Nov 7, 2010)

It was incredibly fun, especially for my first competition.

You did a great job with organizing this event.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 7, 2010)

Princeton Fall was awesome. 

Demand three rounds of OH for next one


----------



## EricReese (Nov 7, 2010)

Pretty nice experience for first comp. But jesus christ, can there be like an address for the thing? I got into the Princeton area at 8:30 and didnt end up finding the area until about 9:45. Stachu said to just follow thee signs. but there were none. there were just a bunch of posters up, no arrows or anything pointing to the place. and was there a designated parking space? I doubt I will be coming back next year just because it took me and Ryan over an hour to find our car -_-


----------



## pcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

That event was great, hopefuly I could do that again soon. And hopefully by the next event I go to my modded Rubik's DIY will be even better.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2010)

'twas fun.

Bad:
I thought it went quite smoothly, apart from the bit of a late start.
An organized dinner afterwards would have been nice; I know you mentioned something, but an organized one would have been cool.
Also, the music...more variety. 

Good:
Fantastic venue, for both rooms.
Good sound and organization.
OM NOM PIZZA.
You had judges set up beforehand rather than *only* relying on competitors as I've seen other organizers do.

For me:
My 3x3 and 3x3 OH records were all broken. 
I somehow made it to the second round of OH. Ha!
Also, I failed at Magic.



Macky:
Over all, it was a very nicely run competition. I had fun with it, and look forward to next year.
As always, I'll be willing to help.

Cheers,
statue


----------



## macky (Nov 7, 2010)

Tentative results (Excel file)

If someone in an earlier time zone can pick out the highlights, I would appreciate it.

I don't have complete registration information for the following competitors:

Alexander Heaton
Andrew Chen
Andrew Samet
Andrew Sun
Carlos Puentes
Chris Reilly
Christian Carmellini
Chuck Crabb
Hersh Shrivastava
Josh Shinn
Lillian Zhou
Sky Zangas

If your name appears here, please email me (smakisumi [at] gmail) with the following information:

Name
Country you are representing (must be a citizen (own a passport) of the country)
WCA ID (leave this blank if you do not have one)
Gender
Birthdate


----------



## EricReese (Nov 7, 2010)

How do I get my WCA profile?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 7, 2010)

EricReese said:


> How do I get my WCA profile?


 
go to the wca site and search for your name

and please next time make the place actually easy to find..preferably with an actual address we cacn put in google maps or something..

and im ashamed of my times/day overall


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2010)

Eric:
Wait until ~Monday. Calm down.

Wow, I broke my 3x3 single and average both in each round!
21.19->19.69->18.48
16.86->16.61->14.55

My OH average and single were also both broken in the first round
46.20->33.26
30.05->26.40

So great *cube*ing progression for me, I guess.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 7, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> and please next time make the place actually easy to find..preferably with an actual address we cacn put in google maps or something..


 
if it was so hard to find, then how did the other 90 people find it fine? Macky posted campus maps on the comps' website, and if you bothered to look, you would've known where to go.


----------



## msoc14 (Nov 7, 2010)

It was so fun, thanks for organizing it! I am happy with my times, I was so .62 away from round 2 ugh haha


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 7, 2010)

God, yesterday was so much fun. This was my 2nd competition and I'm happy that I improved my averages <3 I can't wait for next year!


----------



## EricReese (Nov 7, 2010)

What do you mean calm down? I was just asking a question lol. I have no idea how this stuff works


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2010)

EricReese said:


> What do you mean calm down? I was just asking a question lol. I have no idea how this stuff works


 
I thought I told you to CALM DOWN.


----------



## Bob (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, that was #67 for me. lol


----------



## JeffDelucia (Nov 8, 2010)

When I try to open the tentative results page I get a thing saying "Oh noes"


----------



## macky (Nov 8, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> When I try to open the tentative results page I get a thing saying "Oh noes"


 
It should be working now. The results are basically final.



Please use this survey if you have any comments about the competition that you would like to share anonymously (or nonymously).


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 8, 2010)

Did anyone find a black F2? It doesn't have the Sheng En sticker, because I've re-stickered it. One of the sides has a small hair underneath a sticker. You can faintly see it and it has a circular shape. This cube is also pretty loose. 
I need to find this, it's my main OH cube!

Now that I think about it, I believe I left it on the back left table (If you're sitting in the audience, facing the stage). It was left there after OH finals and before 3x3 finals.


----------



## macky (Nov 8, 2010)

Results are up on the WCA database.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 8, 2010)

lol my OH single is pathetic :/


----------



## XXGeneration (Nov 8, 2010)

I did ok, but I had terrible solves for my first round.
Luckily, it was my first competition.
What sucks is that now I'm actually averaging sub 17, which I couldn't do even prior to the competition.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 8, 2010)

I did so much better than I thought I would


----------



## Owen (Nov 8, 2010)

I got this amazing MegaPB solve...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 9, 2010)

Owen said:


> I got this amazing MegaPB solve...
> ~video~


 
That was you!
Ah, I was wondering if that "Owen" was you.
You should have said hi!


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 9, 2010)

Woah Dan totally pwned at 3x3 and OH, surprisingly


----------



## EricReese (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw the F2, some asian picked it up :/ ..someone also almost stole my newly bought FII and my Guhong, I had to announce over the intercom for someone to bring it back up


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Owen what type of 4x4x4 is that? looks like a good cube..


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 9, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I saw the F2, some asian picked it up :/ ..someone also almost stole my newly bought FII and my Guhong, I had to announce over the intercom for someone to bring it back up



>:O
I must find out who this was. Any details on clothing or anything?

Btw, it doesn't really feel or look like an F2 that much. No logos, very loose.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 9, 2010)

He was asian. He looked pretty tiny. Must have been like around 13 or something. I believe he was wearing jeans but not sure on shirt. He was not wearing glasses. Sorry :/ if you want you can have my F2 I just bought. I dont like it much.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol, no I don't want your F2. My new F2's never feel the same way that this one did. 
This has been my one and only OH cube since I've started ... Times gonna really suck now.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 9, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> >:O
> I must find out who this was. Any details on clothing or anything?
> 
> Btw, it doesn't really feel or look like an F2 that much. No logos, very loose.


 <offtopic> oh your mike kotch,i thought you were the workout dude but i wasn't sure.</offtopic>
i saw it on the table but thought nothing of it, the fII i mean


----------



## EricReese (Nov 9, 2010)

I dont know what to tell you  hopefully someone turns it in


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 9, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> <offtopic> oh your mike kotch,i thought you were the workout dude but i wasn't sure.</offtopic>
> i saw it on the table but thought nothing of it, the fII i mean



Yea, I had your one facebook photo (long hair) pictured in my mind. Didn't see you the whole time, until the award ceremony (if that was even you). Did you have a shirt that said maryland on it? I swear you looked absolutely nothing like that picture, haha.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 9, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yea, I had your one facebook photo (long hair) pictured in my mind. Didn't see you the whole time, until the award ceremony (if that was even you). Did you have a shirt that said maryland on it? I swear you looked absolutely nothing like that picture, haha.


 
yeah i got a hair cut  i dont have a shorter picture on facebook. more aerodynamic

and yeah i saw u come up to where i was during the awards ceremony where eric/phil yu/statue were

and yeah i had a baltimore marathon red shirt on


----------



## EricReese (Nov 10, 2010)

Wait then who was that guy who was sitting in front of me stachu and phil yu when they were announcing ceremonies. I thought that football type guy was you. Ryan you misinform me -_- i was like o that was that 70s show dude? hes cool


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2010)

Aww, I didn't know that was you.
I need to learn what people look like IRL before going to competitions with them, so I know who's who.
>_>


----------



## EricReese (Nov 11, 2010)

I know I am being a lazy piece of crap, but does anyone know the WCA competition up in NJ or NY or wherever that is December 18th or something? I just want to check if there is an address I can put in my GPS, cuz finding the hall to this event was a pain. And I had no clue where to park, so I ended up parking in a bus lane, and I got a ticket. Needless to say im not paying it, so I hope I dont get pulled over again, because i would go to jail rofl


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 11, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I know I am being a lazy piece of crap, but does anyone know the WCA competition up in NJ or NY or wherever that is December 18th or something? I just want to check if there is an address I can put in my GPS, cuz finding the hall to this event was a pain. And I had no clue where to park, so I ended up parking in a bus lane, and I got a ticket. Needless to say im not paying it, so I hope I dont get pulled over again, because i would go to jail rofl


 cubingusa.com


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Aww, I didn't know that was you.
> I need to learn what people look like IRL before going to competitions with them, so I know who's who.
> >_>



Are you talking about EricReese when you say 'you'?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Are you talking about EricReese when you say 'you'?


 No, I'm talking about That70sShowDude. 

Edit:
I knew you were Mike Kotch, I just didn't connect the name to the nickname.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> No, I'm talking about That70sShowDude.



Haha, ok. I was that first kid who arrived to Safe Haven and helped you set up a few tables.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2010)

I knew you were Mike Kotch, I just didn't connect the name to the nickname.
And yes, I remember that at Safe Haven.
(Let's un-hijack this thread now.)


----------



## EricReese (Nov 11, 2010)

Stachu met me in like the first 5 minutes. He was like the only person i was looking forward to meeting besides Phil Yu lol. I has no cubing friends :[


----------



## Bob (Nov 12, 2010)

Eric:

It's easy to find.

www.lsc.org


----------



## EricReese (Nov 13, 2010)

Bob said:


> Eric:
> 
> It's easy to find.
> 
> www.lsc.org



liberty science center? its there? awesome, I am definately going


----------



## Alan Chang (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry to bring up this thread, but if you have any pictures from the competition that you would like to share, can you send them to acsix at princeton.edu? We want to put up a slideshow on the Princeton cube club website and your pictures would make it more awesome.


----------



## Owen (Jan 20, 2011)

Alan Chang said:


> Sorry to bring up this thread, but if you have any pictures from the competition that you would like to share, can you send them to acsix at princeton.edu? We want to put up a slideshow on the Princeton cube club website and your pictures would make it more awesome.


 
My dad might have some. I have a few too, but they're really bad.


----------



## Alan Chang (Jan 22, 2011)

Owen said:


> My dad might have some. I have a few too, but they're really bad.


 
Don't worry about that. Send them over if you want!


----------



## Kian (Jan 22, 2011)

Just emailed you a few pictures a friend of mine took there. Hope something helps!


----------



## Alan Chang (Jan 22, 2011)

Got them! Thanks a lot Kian! (and thanks to your friend too!)


----------

